# Solid Tail Vise



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree, mine works great. The installation left me tired from adjusting since the wood moved slightly before I routed the area, I ended up not exactly parallel and had to remove it and adjust the depth with a chisel an the side that had moved. I've had it about 2 years now and it still functions fine.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the review; I am planning on using that hardware for a bench of my own. Personally I prefer the finish and texture of the cast piece for some reason.


----------

